# push/pull



## nincha

How do you say push/pull? What's written on the door? I've asked my spanish teacher today, for spanish, but she didn't know, and she told me to look it up, and also for french and catalan. So, push/pull sign on the door in catalan?


----------



## ernest_

In Spanish is EMPUJAR/TIRAR. In Catalan it's something like EMPENYEU/ESTIREU. In French I don't know.


----------



## dafne.ne

In Català I'd say:   PREMEU/ESTIREU
In Spanish :


----------



## dafne.ne

In Spanish: PULSAR/TIRAR


----------



## UUBiker

JALAR/TIRAR, al Estats Units


----------



## betulina

dafne.ne said:


> In Català I'd say:   PREMEU/ESTIREU



PREMEU would be for a button or something like that. For a door, it would be what Ernest said.


----------



## kiyama

En francès és: POUSSER/TIRER
Kiyama


----------



## chics

UUBiker said:


> JALAR/TIRAR, al Estats Units


Ein? En castellà dels EEUU, dius?


----------



## Namarne

UUBiker said:


> JALAR/TIRAR, al Estats Units


I el sentit d'empényer? Perquè entenc que JALAR fa el servei de TIRAR. (Perquè no crec pas que vulgui dir "menjar".)


----------



## UUBiker

ah si, tens rao.    ooops.  de vegades s'escriu "halar."  JALAR/EMPUJAR


----------



## Lumia

UUBiker said:


> ah si, tens rao.  ooops. de vegades s'escriu "halar." JALAR/EMPUJAR


 
De fet, la forma estàndard és _halar_ i _jalar_ és una forma col·loquial derivada d'aquesta, segons diu el DRAE.


----------



## tamen

UUBiker said:


> ah si, tens rao.    ooops.  de vegades s'escriu "halar."  JALAR/EMPUJAR





A veure, a veure! No ens equivoquem. En espanyol de Sud-amèrica és diu "jalar" amb el valor de "estirar. Aquí no parlem d'això. En català, "halar" sempre ha volgut dir "*menjar*".


----------



## tamen

Mea culpa! No sé quina extensió té "halar" amb el valor de "estirar". Jo no el coneixia, aquest valor, però veig que l'enciclopèdia el recull, si bé el documenta a partir del 1954.

Retiro, doncs, el que he dit


----------



## Lumia

tamen said:


> Mea culpa! No sé quina extensió té "halar" amb el valor de "estirar". Jo no el coneixia, aquest valor, però veig que l'enciclopèdia el recull, si bé el documenta a partir del 1954.
> 
> Retiro, doncs, el que he dit


 
Crec que no hauries de retirar el que has dit, perquè el verb _halar_ en el sentit d'estirar només s'aplica a embarcacions i no al llenguatge general. El DIEC també entra el verb i especifica que es refereix a transports per aigua i que significa "Cobrar (un cap o cable) manualment." Per tant, és un terme d'un camp molt concret i amb un signfiicat molt específic.


----------



## tamen

Lumia said:


> Crec que no hauries de retirar el que has dit, perquè el verb _halar_ en el sentit d'estirar només s'aplica a embarcacions i no al llenguatge general. El DIEC també entra el verb i especifica que es refereix a transports per aigua i que significa "Cobrar (un cap o cable) manualment." Per tant, és un terme d'un camp molt concret i amb un signfiicat molt específic.




Doncs amb la sinceritat a què em convides, faig constar aquí que *NO RETIRO* el que havia escrit.

Efectivament, en català no he sentit MAI aquest "halar" volent dir "estirar", ni en llenguatge nàutic ni de cap mena. Si ho hagués sentit, m'hauria semblat un barbarisme cru.

Trobo francament desencertat que els diccionaris incloguin aquest valor com a accepció 1 i que deixin a la 2a la que és realment viva i, si no del tot clàssica, almenys la més arrelada.

Gràcies, Lumia.


----------

